# HAWKER TYPHOON



## Ron Handgraaf (Aug 16, 2007)

Very clean PILOT'S NOTES for this British warbird.

Enjoy!

Regards

Ron

Hawker Typhoon


----------



## Maharg (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Ron, very nice.


----------



## Weescotty (Nov 18, 2007)

Wonder if anyone can help?

Looking for flap deployment speeds for Tiffies.
I seem to remember reading that 5 degrees of flaps was permissable at 'high' speeds (like combat flaps), but no mention of specific speeds.

Thanks


----------

